# Nipple area today 8/24/15



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Pulled some lines for a bit with a customer today. It was slow but we found a couple areas with better concentrations of bait and there were a few fish chewing. We went 1-2 on Wahoo putting a nice one in the box just north of the nipple in 460ft and missing another just inside of that. Both fish hit plugs on the left flat. We hooked up a few bigger school mahi as well and after putting in good effort with no bills seen, we headed in making a pit stop for a few vermillion snapper to add to our wahoo and Mahi. Ill be back out again tomorrow morning.


----------



## Pinfish Killer (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice Hoo. Quick question, what are you using for leader material?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Pinfish Killer said:


> Nice Hoo. Quick question, what are you using for leader material?


My plugs always have heavy single strand wire and mono for all my skirted lures.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Nice Wahoo there. What color was the water in the Nipple area?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## Reel Addiction (Apr 27, 2015)

Nice! Thanks for the report!


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice fish.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Are those stock hooks on that plug, chris?


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice, congrats


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

samoajoe said:


> Are those stock hooks on that plug, chris?


No, I put 4X Owner trebles on it. Normally I swap them for VMC in line hooks but didnt have them on me.

Kim, the water was a nice clean blue/green for the most part.


----------

